# Last dive in the One Man Sub



## richoso1 (Aug 19, 2008)

Well folks, Today I finally finished 25 days of 2 hr. treatments in the hyper baric chamber, pics attached. This Friday I should get released from the doc and Saturday I plan on doing a casual smoke, I plan to slowly get back to my routine. I have many people to thank for saving me the experience of an amputation. Once again, thank you all for your prayers and support. Let the thin blue work for you!


----------



## dingle (Aug 19, 2008)

Well thats great to hear Pepperdude! Continued thoughts and prayers. Good luck with this weekends smoke.


----------



## richtee (Aug 19, 2008)

Was that sub yellow by chance? "And our friends, are all aboard...many more of them, live next door!"

Great to hear Rich!


----------



## okie joe (Aug 19, 2008)

great news Rich,wishing ya a speddy recovery. You will be in our thoughts and prayers...hope you are up to speed in no time.


----------



## walking dude (Aug 19, 2008)

nice dude.............


----------



## div (Aug 19, 2008)

Well im new, late and dont know whats going on but the news sounds good


----------



## coyote (Aug 19, 2008)

great news Rich...take her easy and enjoy what ever it is you want..


----------



## white cloud (Aug 19, 2008)

Thats great NEWS.


----------



## jond (Aug 19, 2008)

Fantastic news :)

If you don't mind me asking, why were you in the chamber? DCI?

All the best,

Jon.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 19, 2008)

Rich thats great news 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Just take it easy getting back to normal it ain't a race, pace yourself. Hope you have a great smoke


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 19, 2008)

It was a last ditch effort to save my toe, and possibly the foot from amputation. At this point in my life, there isn't much to hide!


----------



## jond (Aug 19, 2008)

Glad it's all over and you can get back to the smoker :)

All the best! :)

Jon.


----------



## cinnamonkc (Aug 19, 2008)

That's excellent news.  We'll still keep sending you good JuJu to make sure you fully heal!!


----------



## t-bone tim (Aug 19, 2008)

Good news Rich , wishing you all the best !


----------



## Dutch (Aug 19, 2008)

Great news, Rich. Glad to have included you in my knee-mail to the Man upstairs. 

Will continue the prayers during your recovery time.

Rev. D+


----------



## moltenone (Aug 19, 2008)

glad your back and recovering Rich.


mark


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 19, 2008)

Great news Rich!
Glad you are getting back to your old self we have missed you!
Thanks for the link to for the chilies my man! 
See you around the smoker soooon!! 
BBQG


----------



## cbucher (Aug 19, 2008)

Glad to hear things are going better. Hope all continues on a positive note.


----------



## supervman (Aug 19, 2008)

Very proud of you there Sonny Boy! 
GLAD it is workin! 
I'll keep you in the prayers. 
V


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 19, 2008)

Glad to hear the news rich! I'm still sending thoughts and prayers for your speedy recovery. Good to have you back.


----------



## monty (Aug 19, 2008)

Hey, Rich!

Even in a "one" man submarine you are never alone!

Glad to hear the news that things are going well but I ain't gonna stop puttin' the prayer thingy to good use for your benefit!

Cheers, my friend!


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 19, 2008)

Sounds great Richoso.  Good smokes ahead.


----------



## allen (Aug 19, 2008)

That's FANTASTIC NEWS, Like u said take it easy and get back to TBS


----------



## earache_my_eye (Aug 19, 2008)

Glad to hear things are going well, my friend....hope you finish your recovery quickly and can get back to some good smokes....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





L8r,
Eric


----------

